

Optical character recognition web app in JS and HTML5 - konradzikusek
http://kdzwinel.github.io/JS-OCR-demo/

======
cessor
I tried it with 10 writings from documents, books, printed ads, papers and so
on. Even crystal clear text with only one character yielded only /"////,,,//
gibberish. I found that it doesn't work very well...

~~~
konradzikusek
That's strange, I never got that bad results. Check out my video where I'm
demonstrating the app (
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttn437BlEbo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttn437BlEbo)
), you'll see what texts I've worked on.

------
palakchokshi
Is there functionality to train the algorithm? Improve the answer by using
Levenshtein distance between OCRed text and set of words or something? Or
maybe that is something the dev who uses this library can implement
themselves. :)

~~~
konradzikusek
Using simple text correction algorithm should work just fine. However, this
goes beyond this simple experiment. I just wanted to demonstrate capabilities
of ocrad.js . Feel free to implement it yourself! It seems that there are
multiple JS auto-correction libs, e.g.
[https://code.google.com/p/careti/](https://code.google.com/p/careti/) .

------
grannyg00se
Could use a bit of tweaking. Maybe my camera image isn't good enough?

[http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=e6fe518](http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=e6fe518)

------
stockmania
I took a picture of text on the side of a mug and got it to work. Just had to
play with the brightness and contrast. Pretty cool, thanks for sharing.

------
IvanK_net
Nice, but you should make it work automatically and "online" just from camera
image, without setting additional parameters.

~~~
konradzikusek
That would be great! Any idea how to locate the text on the image? Since face
recognition can be done "online" (
[http://auduno.github.io/clmtrackr/examples/facesubstitution....](http://auduno.github.io/clmtrackr/examples/facesubstitution.html)
), finding text should also be possible.

------
bikamonki
Works dandy nice job! Why does it have to be a 'huge' image? Can't the cropped
area be zoomed before running the OCR?

~~~
konradzikusek
Thanks! It doesn't have to be 'huge' image, I just recommended it as it gives
better results. Small text tends to be more distorted.

------
vtempest
Doesn't work very well for me in terms of recognition. I took a picture of a
few logos and big text and it only recognized 80%

~~~
konradzikusek
Recognition algorithm is provided by ocrad.js which is a JavaScript version of
the OCRAD project (
[http://www.gnu.org/software/ocrad/](http://www.gnu.org/software/ocrad/) ).
It's not perfect, but IMO it's very good - just make sure to use huge,
printed, black-on-white text.

------
mrfusion
Could this be made to work on the iPhone ?

~~~
konradzikusek
It should probably work on Chrome for iPhone. It won't work on Safari since it
doesn't support getUserMedia and WebGL.

------
robgibbons
Got it to recognize 3 out of 6 letters on my beer bottle. Not bad!

------
NaNaN
Only minified JS? Open source? So disappointing.

~~~
konradzikusek
I'm not sure what do you mean. Only code that I wrote for this demo is in
index.html and main.js. These two files are not minified. Ocrad.js, jquery,
modernizr, bootstrap are minified because these are libraries that I'm
importing. Everything is explained under the app, please read the description.

~~~
NaNaN
Sorry, I misunderstood it. :( I browsed too fast.

